# ANOTHER New Puppy, Big & Fluffy Too (Pyrenees x Golden)



## Jill (Apr 9, 2013)

Dozer's getting a "little" brother.

Since the day Dozer came home with us last summer, he was SMITTEN with our collie, Kelsey. As if H and I weren't also. She played with him when he was smaller and then was more of constant company than playmate for him after he grew up to be so rough, tumble, and 50% bigger than her.

Last Monday morning, we lost our beautiful Kelsey. She was only 8yo. She had been slowing down the past few years, but I didn't think she'd be gone so soon. No matter how long she was with us, I'd have always wanted more, but I never thought it would only be 8yrs when we got her (our first collie). She had what turned out to be a stroke Sunday night. Apparently, that's not common in dogs. We had her to the vets early Monday morning, but nothing could be done. I don't really feel like talking about it a lot, and I am sure most of you understand. It was probably the worst night I've lived through.

Her not being here leaves Dozer "lonely". Our other "bigger" dog, Maggie, thinks she's a hot house flower. She is now 9yo... REALLY, Kelsey was "her" dog when we got Kelsey. But Maggie is only about 45# and while she is much, much more spry than Kelsey was, she does not want to be outside, and Dozer wants to be outside. We have a very big fenced yard, and a HUGE kennel (it has a doggie door in a big shed with a "dog or goat" stall) and it can also open into a small horse pen with a stall. That is where I like Dozer to be on days I will be gone long. He hasn't got any mean intention for our little dogs, but he is just a rough kind of boy and massively bigger than our shih-Tzu's, of course. His favorite playmate is Wylie who weighs in and 10# and adores him, but just not the most ideal playmates if no one is keeping an eye out. He has though stopped pulling her around by her beard and her tail (why she is nuts for him is beyond me!).

We decided soon after Kelsey that it would be better for Dozer if he did have a new BFF, and I won't try to discount the way H and I love dogs and wanted something to look forward to as well.

I found someone about 110 miles from us that has a litter of Golden Retriever x Great Pyrenees, and that's so so close to what Dozer is (1/4 Lab x 3/4 Great Pryrenees) -- if we could clone him, we would. I like the mixes better than the purebred Pyr's as long as they are good natured breeds... LOVE a grey horse but I like colored dogs... We did pick the biggest boy of the litter, pictures below at like 1wk, 1 day. He is mostly black with white on his chest, feet, tail tip and chin. His owner feels he will have a double medium - long coat, which I love... I've heard Pyr's shed a lot, but so far, Dozer hasn't. Figuring he may well do so this season, but I like brushing out that length of coat (doesn't seem to mat and is so pretty to me!).

We can bring him home on the Friday before Memorial Day, which will be great. It will give us both time to settle him in, get to know him, etc. He'll be going to our vets that Saturday morning. He's going to have the shots and deworming that he should, but we want to get him under our vets wing.

His name will be one I had kind of favored for Dozer... DIESEL. You know, I have to coordinate the names (all our W shih-Tzu's!). Lots of our horses also have corridinated ncoordinated

As with Dozer, I will update this thread as this boy grows up. This baby will be one of our kids... The babies of our hearts.
























PS trying to edit as my words are jumbling and not sure why.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Kelsy. Congratulations on Diesel, he is adorable!


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks, Terry. I know a lot of us hear understand how bad it hurts to lose a special dog. Nearly makes me feel like I could stop breathing thinking about that night. But, it is really good to have a new baby to look forward to, and one I know will find the right place in our unusual family! If Dozer could talk, I kind of think he'd say he's so happy to have a new friend, but surely hopes he won't expect food (he is SO much about food, and super stingy.)


----------



## Sterling (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh Jill you know I was so heartbroken when I heard the news of Kelsey. A year ago on March 1st we lost out little Boxer girl, Tweety. It was hard to think that a year had flown by since that very difficult day.

Your little Diesel is precious!! I know you heart is just waiting to welcome him into your family. I wish and hope the best for him and settling into your pack. I can't wait to see growing up pictures, those are always fun!


----------



## Sonya (Apr 9, 2013)

So sorry about your loss of Kelsey Jill.





I am glad you are opening up your home to another dog though, you and H are great parents! Can't wait to see pics of Diesel as he grows up. Congrats!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Apr 9, 2013)

So sorry Jill. My heart aches for you! I went through the same thing a few years ago with one of my girls who had a stroke.


----------



## anoki (Apr 9, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Kelsey.....seems several of the LB 'pups' have passed recently.....

Can't wait to see the updates of the new 'kid'!





~kathryn


----------



## sundancer (Apr 9, 2013)

Jill-

My condolences for the loss of Kelsey. They hold a special place in our hearts and are never forgotten.

Congrats with Diesel!! What a big boy he is already!!! LOL He will have the best home and parents ever!!! Enjoy!! I cant wait to see the updates

Take care

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost your much loved Kelsey. Like many others here I know first hand the terrible heart ache you must be struggling with. I wish for you that the pain passes quickly and is replaced with smiles at all the warm memories you made with her over the years.

Congratulations on your newest baby! He is going to be a big big boy I think and will hold his own in play with Dozer much better than the little ones can.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 9, 2013)

Jill, I'm so sorry about Kelsey.

I'm very excited that your getting Diesel! What a wonderful playmate for Dozer! I can't wait for updates!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 9, 2013)

So sorry about Kelsey.

Diesel is just adorable, can't wait to see those pics as he grows.

Wish my hubby was morekeen on more dogs, we have two dogs; he says that's plenty, I want another.


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks, all





Over the years, bad things and good things... it has been really good to share them with our community here. It means a lot, and you all mean a lot, to me.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry about Kelsey



Congrats on the new little one!


----------



## ohmt (Apr 9, 2013)

What an absolutely adorable little guy! So happy Dozer will have a buddy his size.

More hugs your way,

Amanda


----------



## Boss Mare (Apr 9, 2013)

How bittersweet!

Congrats Jill! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## mickeymoto (Apr 9, 2013)

So very sorry about your sweet Kelsey. I have looked at the pics you have posted of her over the years, and she was such a beautiful girl. I know that Diesel will not take her place, but add to the wonderful family you already have. Surely Kelsey must be looking down and smiling with approval. Enjoy your new baby and I am definately looking forward to pics of him as he grows


----------



## Hosscrazy (Apr 10, 2013)

Jill, I am so sorry for your loss. I know how much you love your family members and losing them just leaves an empty hole behind. You have such a big heart and I'm glad you were able to share your love with a new friend...it never replaces what you lost, but I couldn't imagine life without dogs or horses.

Liz N.


----------



## Reble (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry about your loss. but new puppy breath.. cannot wait to see how he turns out..
Love seeing updated pictures.. Good luck with your new puppy


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone



I really look forward to sharing Diesel with you all as he becomes a part of our family and grows up.


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2013)

New picture of him sleeping yesterday, about a week and a half old:


----------



## bcody (Apr 14, 2013)

I a sorry about Kelsey.

Diesel is very cute, LOVE his name!! He is also very lucky to have be going to your house.


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you! I'm about mush now. I was just looking at old pictures of Kelsey. All good / loved dogs should live SO much longer than they do.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 16, 2013)

A belated sorry about Kelsey Jill. I'm really sorry, I know how much you love your kids. Your new pup is precious! good luck with him!!...Dozer is so pretty! growing into a big boy!

Sorry I'm so late, it seems I get to actually read and post about one week a month.


----------



## Charley (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh no, so sorry to hear about beautiful Kelsey....so sorry for your loss and glad that you have found your Diesel.


----------



## susanne (Apr 16, 2013)

.
Jill, I'm so sorry about Kelsey. Like you said, we always hope for more time, but quality of life is what we can control, and you most definitely gave her an incredibly wonderful life.

Diesel is adorable! The mix of Great Pyrenees and Golden Retriever worked fabulously with Ella, who only had a short time with us but was very nearly perfect. The Pyrenees personality is wonderful and seems to be prepotent.


----------



## REO (Apr 17, 2013)

Kelsey was so lovely! I do know how you feel about your kids. I'm SO sorry you lost Kelsey






I'm glad Dozer (whom I have a major crush on!) will have a new BFF as soon as Diesel is old enough. A cutie!


----------



## Jill (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you, ladies



....... I'm kinda stalking my email for more pictures, but not sure they'll be coming this evening or not!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2013)

I got new pictures! I kept waking up last night to look at them some more





He is about 2.5 weeks here, and, I think he looks so neat -- and you know this is a new momma's impartial opinion!


----------



## REO (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd have to be kissing that lil face!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 19, 2013)

Jill I am so sorry for your loss of Kelsey. It does hurt so bad, you have lost a member of your family. We unexpectedly lost our wire hair dachshund Rylee this past September. For 2 days she was having seizures that our vet tried to get under control. It was determined she had a brain tumor and nothing could be done for her. It was a horrible 2 days/nights for us. Now we are facing another sad time.....Rylee's daughter Grace who I watched come into this world is not doing well. She woke up over 2 years ago paralyzed in her hind end. She has been under our vets care and has done well until this past month. She even had a doggie wheel chair she used for quite a while. She needs a lot of special care which I give her with love but sometimes it isn't enough......... Because of her condition she has developed a chronic UTI that has not responded to antibiotics. She seems to be going downhill this past month and I am praying she can pull out of this soon. Our vet told me yesterday I need to prepare myself to make a decision. Sorry for my rambling on but I know this is one place where I can because you all truly understand the love of our animals.

Diesel is ADORABLE!!!! He is going to be a handsome doggie when he grows up!!!!!! And he is a lucky puppy to be going to a home where he will be loved and part of a family!!! Best Wishes I am sure you can't wait to bring him home!!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Grace! I'm adding to your prayers that she will be okay. It is so hard when you have a pet that is sick... I know how bad the worry can be and just how draining. Thinking of you and praying your special girl will be okay!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh Thank you Jill. Grace is my special girl!! I think I have a real connection with her because I have had her since the moment she was born. I always wanted a cream and when she came out still in the sack my daughter said "there is your cream Mom"!! Her little paws and nose were pink and she kind of looked like a hamster!! LOL She has needed a lot of extra care, keeping her dry, giving meds, taking her to her vet for many acupuncture and check up appointments and lots of extra LOVE!!! She seemed a little better yesterday and today. Yesterday she was out in our yard laying in the sun for a few hours and I think that did her good along with some extra meds for nausea. Thank you for your prayers



, I hope she can get through this set back and this UTI clears up!



​


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2013)

Pictures of the new baby from yesterday. He is now about 3.5 weeks old and is shown with his fur dad (Great Pyrenees) and fur mom (Golden Retriever). Can't wait to get him... just about 1 more month (but who's counting LOL!).

Diesel @ 3.5 Weeks Old:






With his fur dad:






With is fur mom:


----------



## Jill (May 6, 2013)

New pics! He's 5wks old now


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 6, 2013)

He is adorable, Jill. Can I ask where the black coat comes from? His momma is golden (as are all golden retrievers in one shade or another) and is daddy is the normal white (with or with out -with in his case) some coloured patches, but neither should be throwing a solid black (with white paws) pup. It doesn't take anything away from him of course, he is as cute as a button, I'm just curious if there is a 3rd breed blended in somewhere?


----------



## Jill (May 6, 2013)

Thanks! I have no idea how he came out that color, but that's how he came out



I think with mixed breeds, the colors can vary.


----------



## Jill (May 6, 2013)

PS here is more information, but I still don't know the explaination as to how they come in so many colors:

http://www.petyourdog.com/breed/Golden_Pyrenees


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 6, 2013)

Well, regardless of how he came by his coat colour he is making me want a puppy to snuggle. lol. Must keep saying...no puppies while Sasha is young...no puppies while Sasha is young... no puppies while...


----------



## Jill (May 6, 2013)

LOL! We weren't planning on a new puppy, but when we lost Kelsey, we really saw that Dozer needed a new, big BFF. We just really like the way he turned out, but I never thought we'd find another puppy that was close to his kind of a cross of breeds and actually born the morning before we lost Kelsey. So close geographically and where the parents are registered and have respective hip and eye clearences! The icing on the cake is that the owner's name is JILLIAN! I realized when you look for signs to tell you something is right, you can probably find them, but this feels like it was meant to be


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 6, 2013)

That is just too many signs to ignore. When you have that many different things suggesting it is the right thing to do you have to think someone is trying hard to tell you something.


----------



## misty'smom (May 7, 2013)

He is soooo CUTE!!!!!! He looks like a huggable little pup and I am sure once you get your hands on him that is what you will do Hug, hug, hug, hug, hug and some more hugs!!!!! I love his markings, his white paws and white on his chest give him character!! Did you think of a name for your baby yet?? If he is 4 weeks you have at least 4 more before you bring him home?? Is the breeder near by Spotsy (I am in Culpeper)??


----------



## Jill (May 8, 2013)

Oops! I got his age in the new pictures wrong. I didn't get 4wk pics and he is 5wks in the pics I just shared last. He was born on March 31, and comes home on May 24 when he will be just shy of 8wks old. He is coming from WV, just a ways past Winchester


----------



## sfmini (May 11, 2013)

Handsome puppy! Those pictures make me want one to replace our Anatolian who decided he was retired and suddenly a house dog.


----------



## misty'smom (May 12, 2013)

Jill any new pictures of your puppy?? The 24th is coming up fast, how exciting!!!!



Did you name him yet?

I am really missing my Gracie But she is running free with her Momma!!


----------



## Boss Mare (May 15, 2013)

Do we get updated pictures??

He is going to be so handsome!!


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2013)

No new pictures



The lady we have been getting him from has been sick, but only 1wk + 1day and we are picking "DIESEL" up!


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2013)

AND PS ... We are going to be getting up WAY early so we can get him early



It's going to be nice that it's a long, holiday weekend, so we can both have time to love on him and get him settled in.


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2013)

H and I had taken off work this Thursday and Friday. Thursday because I had a doctor's appointment and Friday to go get our new fur son. My Doctor's office called yesterday and left a message that the doctor had just told them he couldn't do te appointment this Thursday (really rude if you ask me, his time actually isn't worth more than anyone else's and I blocked it off from client appointments)... but since we are already planning to be off, we will be able to get Diesel on Thursday morning instead of Friday morning. VERY excited!!!

On one hand, it seems like a long time since we decided we would get him (at about 1wk old), but on the other hand, I still want to call Kelsey in from outside and am surprised she's not at the rug on my side of the bed when I wake up.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2013)

We picked him up this morning around 11am, and are already so in love



He is settling in great, and is so friendly, outgoing and smart. He's what's happening around here


----------



## Boss Mare (May 23, 2013)

Awwww!!!

More pics!!


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2013)

We're at PETsMART now (not with him) to get some puppy nylabone chew toys... I can't believe we didn't remember to get them already! Don't want to bring him out much before he finishes his vaccinations.


----------



## susanne (May 23, 2013)

That is such an adorable face!

We did the same thing when we brought Norah home...got all the way home and realized we hadn't gotten her any chew toys.


----------



## chandab (May 23, 2013)

He's so cute. Congrats!


----------



## Jill (May 26, 2013)

I already live him so much it hurts!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 26, 2013)

OMG! I just want to grab his head, smell his breath and kiss him all over, while my heart melts.


----------



## misty'smom (May 27, 2013)

OMG he is so adorable Jill!!!!! I am sure you are on cloud nine, puppies will do that to you!! Lol



He looks so huggable, I would be cuddling with him all day long! He has the sweetest little face with such soft cute eyes! Hope he sleeps good tonight, but if he doesn't you can just look at that cute face and melt your heart away!! Enjoy your new little one! Oh and more pictures as soon as you can!!



​


----------



## Jill (May 28, 2013)

Here are pictures of him today at 8wks old. He has been home for five days now and is learning so fast and is SUCH a good and sweet baby. I love love love love love love love love love him!!!


----------



## chandab (May 28, 2013)

Ok, so what does Dozer think of Diesel?


----------



## Jill (May 29, 2013)

WELL, Dozer is not exactly sure what to think so far. He's jealous, intrigued, wanted to play (but too rough... does a soft mouth thing to him but jumps at him like he doesn't weigh a ton). For now, we are not letting Dozer around him unsupervised because he is just so much bigger and plays so hard, but it won't be long before they can really tear up the yard -- literally, I'm sure!


----------



## Boss Mare (May 29, 2013)

Awww!! Jill, he is too precious!! He is going to be so striking full grown too with his "splash" markings and black base color. LOL


----------



## misty'smom (May 29, 2013)

OMG!!!!! I think each picture you post of him he is cuter and cuter!!!!! I just LOVE his white socks!!


----------



## Jill (May 31, 2013)

Well, I think he's an exceptionally good looking puppy and you all surely know that's an impartial opinions





I love his color and markings but I'm just bowled over with how SWEET he is! Dozer is awesome, and it's how crazy we are about him that helped us want to find another similar kind of cross... but neither H nor I remember Dozer being nearly this sweet and outgoing as a puppy. But this guy was raised in a house with a kid, and Dozer was raised in a barn (before we got him). That may be a factor, but DIESEL is just a marshmallow to us.

He'll be 9wks old on Sunday and is already waking us up just 1x per night. Eating maybe 5x a day, but I know we "could" feed him less often. On days when I'll be gone more than a few hours, he's staying in our dog kennel, because I'm afraid to leave him unsuperivised yet with Dozer (who plays so rough!). The kennel is very big (16x30 maybe) and it has a wooden shed as one wall with a doggy door and a "stall" that is 10x12 with a window (wire screened) and a box fan, and a raised wood floor). I figure if I were him, I'd rather be in there than a crate or a play pen.

Next week, I have to be gone from Wednesday morning - real late Friday night / real early Saturday morning. Not looking forward to leaving H, our fur kids and horses! Feeling bad that H has to juggle it all while I'm gone, but it's for business and something I must do (because Mom and Dad don't actually hunt and harvest the land to keep the four leggers fed).

Hoping to take pictures of him as he grows like we did for Dozer.

Not sure I connected with a dog this much other than Winston and Watson, so maybe that is why Watson says he makes him feel sick to his stomach (jealous is not the word no matter that Watson spends his nights sleeping by me and most of his days at my hip or foot).


----------



## mickeymoto (May 31, 2013)

OMG he is a doll baby!! Those white socks of his are adorable. I can hardly wait to see pics of him as he grows up


----------



## misty'smom (Jun 5, 2013)

Jill, how is Diesel? Has he been settling in nicely? Do you plan on any training for him as he gets older?





We have an 8th month old Lab that we got at 6 weeks old. Needless to say she has really grown!!!!! We did some training ourselves but got to the point we needed help with walking on the leash......so we have a trainer coming once a week. We have done 3 sessions and she seems to be making some progress.



Abigail is our 1st BIG dog we have owned dachshunds for 26 years and that is a whole different ball game from a Lab!!!!! Lol





Please post some new pictures of your baby!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry for the delayed reply! I was in Chicago last week.

I will post new pictures of my favorite puppy soon











We will probably only train Diesel to sit / shake / stay / lay down / rollover... that kind of thing. That's all we did with Dozer, but Dozer walks good on a leash when we use one of those step in style harnesses for him. He never goes on a leash unless it's to the vets, but he just cooperates fine with the harness, however, does not like to be walked w/ a collar on. From the first time as a puppy that he wore that style harness, he was easy so I highly recommend them!


----------

